# Report from Wednesday. W/a few pics



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Took some customers out on Wednesday. Left the dock at 6:30 and was planned on going to the Nipple. Grass everywhere on the way with some well defined lines. Saw one patch about 40x50yds. Came to a great line about 30 miles out and saw a fish sky. Slowed from 45mph to troll. Fish on in 10 min. Wahoo bite was steady and also caught a little mahi. They loved the two new lures I bought (sorry it wasn't from you chris). Had a customer throw the 50w in free spool while fighting a wahoo. After boating the fish the and letting the line back out to fix the bird's nest, the line snapped and lost the brand new $60 lure.  Just smiled and told him thanks for being a valued customer! And the always popular hot pink stretch 30. Trolled for 3.5hrs and then took them to catch their snapper. Great Trip and happy customers 4 wahoo 1 mahi 2 kings 1 monster bonito 10 snapper


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Awesome:thumbup: Losing gear is hard:yes:, but the customers had a great time and I know they will come back again, and the catch was awesome, thank you for sharing:thumbsup:

Where did you get our lures and what the name of them.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

they are made by ballyhood. http://www.ballyhood.com/32_oz_wahoo_banchee.htm

customers can lose lures and I will never complain. just funny it was used one time, caught one fish and gone! they had a blast and that's all this trip was about for me.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

cliff k said:


> they are made by ballyhood. http://www.ballyhood.com/32_oz_wahoo_banchee.htm
> 
> customers can lose lures and I will never complain. just funny it was used one time, caught one fish and gone! they had a blast and that's all this trip was about for me.


Nice Cliff k :thumbup: thank for the info looking at the website now. Happy customers always make happy Captains. :thumbsup::yes::thumbup: thank for sharing.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Those Banchee's are bad a$$... my buddy in Jupiter introduced me to them about 6 years ago. You can pull em real fast with no weight and they catch lots o fish. We called em the "sperm" lures...  great catch capt!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report. My friend has been trying to get us to pull the trigger on those Banshee's since last season. You just helped give me reason to do so. Thanks.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

we pulled those in west palm and had luck too...have yall ever used those wahoo express lures? kinda the same idea with a mylar skirt


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice haul Cliff! I bet your customers enjoyed the new stylin ride as well! Lost lures are part of the game! I have been using the same type of wahoo lures mixed in with my Black Bart wahoo lures and they work just as well. We run them all behind 1-3lb trolling weight and troll at 13-15 knts. Were you high speed trolling or just the normal 7-8 knt troll?

Glad you were able to get and put fish on the new ride!

Robert


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Vey nice box of groceries.


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

NIce box of fish. We were out there yesterday and hit some of those lines early with no knockdowns at all, in fact I didn't see much life on the few lines we fished at all. Glad you found them.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice box of fish


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Robert. Fished them with no trolling weight at 10knts. Heading back put tomorrow. Hopefully we can find some more fish out there


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Cliff and way to go on getting that pretty boat covered in blood!


----------

